# Automator et Safari



## ziommm (7 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

malgré mes recherches, je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à ma question, je me permet donc de créer un nouveau sujet.

J'essaie d'ajouter une entrée au menu contextuel de safari, me permettant d'enregistrer une image dans un dossier précis (dans ce cas-ci, j'aimerais pourvoir enregistrer une image dans mon dossier "Wallpapers", sans avoir à passer par l'arborescence de fichiers à chaque fois).

J'ai donc créé un service automator, en ajoutant les 3 étapes suivantes : "Obtenir la page Web actuelle de Safari" > "Obtenir les adresses URL d'images de la page Web" > "Télécharger les URL", en indiquant le chemin du dossier dans cette dernière étape.

J'enregistre ensuite ce service comme "Enregistrer l'image sous "Wallpapers"", et c'est là que commencent les problèmes.

Le service fonctionne en tant que tel, mais pas dans safari. En effet, l'entrée du menu contextuel n'apparait que quand je clique droit dans le finder ou le bureau, et pas dans Safari. Et quand je l'utilise, cela me télécharge toutes les images de la page web active de Safari.

Je présume qu'il faut donc ajouter ce service dans un dossier du style "Scripts", dans Safari, mais je ne trouve aucun dossier de ce genre.

Alors voila, si quelqu'un a la solution (je me doute que c'est un truc tout bête, mais bon, je débute avec Automator), ou bien une autre manière d'arriver à mes fins...

Merci d'avance.


----------



## ziommm (9 Janvier 2012)

Eh bien, personne pour m'aider ?

Ça n'a pourtant pas l'air d'être de la programmation de haute volée .


----------

